# Ipod Classic 160 Go- Problème synschronization



## aurelienfromrocq (5 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai des soucis de synchronization avec mon IpodClassic, survenu subitement.
J'avais posté l'avis ci dessous, en anglais... 
J'aurais souhaité connaitre votre avis, et éventuellement ce que je pourrais faire pour y remédier.
Merci beaucoup de votre aide,

Aurélien

I've had issues synchronizing my iPod Classic 160 GB for a bit now. It starts to slow while synchronizing, and then in the end put all music into "Other" category on the iPod, instead of music. So I don't have access to all my music.

I restored it several times, erasing the 120 GB that was on it. I tried to synchronize new music (manually, bit by bit), but it keeps doing the same, working fine for a bit, then slowing and in the end going into "Other3 category. It seems to be doing that more or less around the 30 GB mark, every time.

It was working perfectly fine until then.

I can still listen and use it very well when not plugged in, with the more or less 30 GB I manage to put on it.

I did the diagnostic test, as explained on one of the summary post.
Here are the results (doesn't look good from what I understood):

Retracts: 12
Reallocs: 2160
Pending sectors: 3560
Power on hours: 75
Start/Stops: 19924
Temp: current 29C
Temp: Min 13C
Temp: Max 50C


----------

